#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Είδηση: Σε διαβούλευση το σχέδιο του Νέου Κανονισμού Τεχνολογίας Σκρυροδέματος

## Xάρης

Διαβάστε την είδηση εδώ --> http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...84%CE%BF%CF%82.

----------

